# Have the juvie hit northern ND



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

Just wondering if the young ones have hit north of 2 yet. Head out on tuesday morning. If anyone knows where to look and can't get after em anymore let me know where to look.


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

Was out yesterday around 2 and all i saw were adults. Have yet to even see a juvie.

We also had 1/2" snow on the groung this morning. They will be staying in ND for a while longer.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

That's what I've been hearing. Was hoping to hunt north of 2 but might have to head south


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Juvys from border to border.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

We were north of 2 last weekend and it was 99% adults, and they didn't appear to be in a big hurry to leave. Thursday-Sunday we saw clouds of birds rising out of the same fields every day. Appeared to be very few flocks heading north, in fact there were lots of geese heading south last thursday from what we saw.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Hardly any birds pushing north. I am outside all day everyday and I see birds going every direction, but it has slowed down to about 4 flocks a day heading north. At the peak it was 15 heading north and 12 heading south.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

It looks to warm up and to around 60 Friday- Sunday and south winds. That should move them. I was hoping to be north of 2 because I really enjoy hunting up there. Looks like I might be in the southern 1/3 though.


----------



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

There's still juvies in Nebraska...


----------

